# Anderen User und group als www-data



## Paspirgilis (29. August 2010)

Hi,
Wie kannman in den Virtuellen hosts im apache einstellen, dass der user nicht www-data ist sondern z.B. "homepage"

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------

